# Florestas Submersas



## Onoma1 (2 Dec 2019)

I visited Florestas Submersas on Sunday and was amazed and inspired by the aquascape. A number of people have mentioned to me that the scape as evolved over time and has changed very significantly since its inception. 

I wondered if other people that had visited could share their pictures and if anyone on the forum knows more about how and why it has evolved and what the design principles are behind the changes?

I have added few photos below. Sorry it was particularly busy and I couldn't get many decent ones without people in them.


----------



## Ed Wiser (3 Dec 2019)

Many more videos on YouTube.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Dec 2019)

There is a whole topic about visiting Oceanario here: https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/forests-underwater-by-takashi-amano-at-lisbon-oceanarium.36555/


----------



## Fisher2007 (3 Dec 2019)

I was lucky enough to go 2 years ago before I was into planted tanks and scaping.  I love fish and aquatics and therefore was still mesmerized by it but I'd love to go back now and see it again.  I could easily spend a couple of hours in that room.  And the music playing was fantastic and so relaxing


----------



## Fisher2007 (3 Dec 2019)

Pics attached


----------



## CooKieS (7 Dec 2019)

Was lucky to visit this wonderful place in 2016, will post some pics from back then soon.


----------

